# Casque compatible iPhone 11 et PC



## -Alex (10 Avril 2021)

Salut,

Je cherche un casque avec une connexion "transparente" avec mon iPhone 11 Pro et mon PC, il faut donc qu'il gère le multi-devices. Je cherche également la réduction de bruit active lors de mes sessions de sport.

J'ai par exemple vu le Bose Headphones 700, il a l'air de répondre à mes critères, j'ai un doute sur la possibilité de switch rapidement entre le PC et le téléphone. J'ai vu aussi le Sony WH-1000XM4, mais est-il bien intégré à iOS ?

Le casque Apple à 650€ n'est pas une option pour moi (bien trop chère).

Que me conseillez-vous sinon ? Merci


----------



## LaJague (14 Avril 2021)

Xm4 et 35qc2 feront largement le taff


----------



## radioman (15 Avril 2021)

je ne connais pas le Sony mais mon Bose 35 QCII se connecte à mon mac ET mon iPhone en même temps.


----------

